
France to hunt for tax cheats on social media - SQL2219
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-france-taxes-socialmedia/france-to-hunt-for-tax-cheats-on-social-media-idUSKCN1NF0JH
======
nodefourtytwo
That is very creepy.

